
Show HN: Craft Your Own Tapestry – The Historic Tale Construction Kit Lives On - LeonardA-L
http://htck.github.io/bayeux/
======
groscheri
Wow, really nice :D

Small remark about the item title menu bar (on top left) which seems a bit
small according to me. One has to press left or right arrows several time in
order to find relevant items !

Great job guys !

------
LeonardA-L
Have fun making tapestry art ! Any remark is welcome.

What we are mostly proud of that may gratify your intellectual curiosity, is
that everything is client-side, there is no back-end. Even when exporting. So
you can download a zip of the application, run index.html and you're good to
go.

------
mthoretton
Fun !

